

Ex-NSA chief is launching a cybersecurity consulting firm - fhinson
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/05/keith-alexander-nsa-edward-snowden-106515.html

======
venomsnake
Because he did such a stellar job to keep NSA secrets secret. And he failed in
his basic mission to observe the laws of the country he was serving.

I love how failure in the high levels of politics is always awarded with
money, lucrative jobs and contracts.

